# Where do you buy your Ditra?



## Jerksticks (Dec 15, 2009)

Online? Locally? Big Box store?

Seems like a great product; can't wait to use it. Seems expensive but I cannot imagine homeowners passing on this product if properly explained.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

I get it from my tile contractor supply store. Bigger rolls and cheaper per SF.


----------



## Jerksticks (Dec 15, 2009)

What size rolls do they come in, and then are there individual sheets in a roll? Can you get different lengths/widths as well?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jerksticks said:


> What size rolls do they come in, and then are there individual sheets in a roll? Can you get different lengths/widths as well?


Check your email :whistling


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

Dal Tile wants too much. Home Dumpo has plenty of it at a lower price.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

charlesmd said:


> Dal Tile wants too much. Home Dumpo has plenty of it at a lower price.


My last price about 6 months ago, as I don't tile all the time, was about $370 for a 323 SF roll( approx. $1.06 +tax/SF.) How does that compare to what you all are paying?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Shawn Prentice said:


> My last price about 6 months ago, as I don't tile all the time, was about $370 for a 323 SF roll( approx. $1.06 +tax/SF.) How does that compare to what you all are paying?



I pay a bit less.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

charlesmd said:


> Dal Tile wants too much. Home Dumpo has plenty of it at a lower price.


Home Craphole around here is close to $1.60/ sq ft


----------



## TileTim (Jul 11, 2007)

I use these guys Shagtools.com

free shipping on orders of $1200+ for Schluter stuff and free shipping on reg. stuff over $100 orders.

and they ship lightening fast.

Ditra is $1.05 sq/ft if bought 6 at a time

Talk to Juan - great guy


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

TileTim said:


> I use these guys Shagtools.com
> 
> free shipping on orders of $1200+ for Schluter stuff and free shipping on reg. stuff over $100 orders.
> 
> ...


Plus you can buy it by the sqft. I found that helpful on the last shower i did, as i needed about 9 sqft more than was in one roll.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

You know what I cannot understand.....I pay about $1.65 sq ft for ditra here - and it is MADE IN CANADA.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

FYI, not everyone can order from Shag. Schluter cut their territory. Somewhere on their site shows the only states they can sell to. There aren't many. :sad:


----------



## kayn_os (Nov 30, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> You know what I cannot understand.....I pay about $1.65 sq ft for ditra here - and it is MADE IN CANADA.


Jarvis you can't get it direct from Schluter? Or is that the direct price?


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

Only one place left in Omaha to grab it. box stores dont carry it anymore. Pity its a really good product.


----------

